# SWF machine frozen on initial loading screen



## Teahl (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have recently acquired a broken SWF/B embroidery machine that I have been just completely unable to fix. The machine powers on fine, the USB slot is lit up and ready to go.... but the machine never moves past that initial "loading systems..." screen. 

I've torn apart the control panel in a hunt for loose/fried connectors and found nothing that seemed out of the ordinary. I've tried intentionally starting up the machine to throw an error code, but it ignored my attempts and still just went to that loading screen. I downloaded the start-up software and tried to reinstall it, but the machine doesn't care that I hold down buttons to get it to load from that file... it still just goes and sits on the loading screen while my button makes weird little internal clicking noises. 

Anyone have any ideas for me? Does a part somewhere just need replacing? I don't know where the disconnect is happening; is it a control panel problem, or something else that's malfunctioning since it won't even throw me an error code?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Bye Bye 386SX CPU Board. You ready to fork out $1700


----------



## Teahl (Jun 11, 2018)

Yeah it was a burnt-out CPU board. And it was about $2800 to order the replacement.


----------



## frolito (Feb 6, 2014)

toma foto o video del desde que prendes la maquina hasta que te sale el error para ver el problema real y si tomas fotos del cpu memory car seria mejor


----------



## TshirtsEtc (Nov 2, 2018)

Teahl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have recently acquired a broken SWF/B embroidery machine that I have been just completely unable to fix. The machine powers on fine, the USB slot is lit up and ready to go.... but the machine never moves past that initial "loading systems..." screen.
> 
> ...



Hi!! I know this is from a while ago, but I was wondering where you got the software from. I have gotten into a major issue here. I am in contact with a company that is dealing with SWFs so they have sent me some software to download to the machine, but it doesn't work at all. I don't know if its me or if what they are giving me is too new. The machine is from 2006. Just thought I would throw it out there. Thanks in advance!!!


----------

